# What's the best kernel?



## wu_wei_lion (Jan 16, 2012)

I've tried Franco's kernel, Lean kernel, faux 123's, Ezkeel's, and Morfic's. Every single one seems damned smooth and snappy to me and to be honest, I can't tell the difference. I tend to stick with Morfic and faux 123 because I liked their work on the Vibrant (Morfic) and the G2X (Morfic and faux 123) but in everyday performance they all seem the same. Morfic tends to push the performance envelope from what I've seen and faux 123 seems to optimize RAM and cache but what the hell do I know? I'm not a coder. Can anyone explain in layman's terms what the kernels do differently and what's better about one than another?


----------



## Leandros (Feb 6, 2012)

They are all not very different. It's more a personal decision. 
I got the best results with Franciscos and Lean.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seraphace (Feb 6, 2012)

I have flashed a couple different kernels, and while I'm brand new to this, I'll give you my 2 cents.

I've been trying to learn as I go, and jump into experimenting with my new android device (galaxy nexus gsm). At first I just wanted extra features and better battery life, and now that I'm understanding more and more, I wanted to try overclocking etc.

I tried Franco's for quite awhile, along with AOKP nightly 19 I believe it was. I believe it was Franco's 13.1 Kernel. It ended up getting very glitchy, but my install from before that seemed rather solid. The battery life was great the first day, but for some reason, each successive day was awful. This is one of the main reasons I ended up re installing everything, and in that time I tried out Glados 1.8

Updated to AOKP Milestone 3 along with Glados 1.8, -> 1.9, -> 1.10 which I'm currently on. Because of this kernel and some scripts that someone kindly created (had no idea what I was doing, had a ton of trial and error), I was able to overclock the phone to 1.38ghz and be stable with stock voltages. I ran Antutu and received a score of 6922! With this combo I actually have the number 8 spot in the world for this phone. On successive benches later today however, I ended up getting 6400 with the same settings, while getting 6700 on Franco's newest Kernel. Both have much better battery life's now though over when this all first started. My best so far is 30 hours (lots of it on wifi) with 4.5 hours screen on time with auto adjust brightness.

Hope this haphazard info helps somewhat!


----------



## smartdroid (Jan 28, 2012)

Your benchmarks results are pretty low...i had almost 7100 with franco kernel and AOKP results.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ikevin (Aug 28, 2011)

How do you put the kernel into AOKP? Doesnt AOKP already include the kernel?


----------



## Leandros (Feb 6, 2012)

ikevin said:


> How do you put the kernel into AOKP? Doesnt AOKP already include the kernel?


AOKP is stock Kernel. Like any other ROM. 
Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## ikevin (Aug 28, 2011)

Leandros said:


> AOKP is stock Kernel. Like any other ROM.
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


I see, so franco kernel takes our some stuffs and add some stuffs then?


----------



## !crazy (Dec 31, 2011)

smartdroid said:


> Your benchmarks results are pretty low...i had almost 7100 with franco kernel and AOKP results.


Nice, but I think that has nothing to do with kernel. Could you please try another OC kernel, but not more overclocked than franco's you used, and report the results back?

I have tried different kernels (franco's too) and the best I can get is a little more then 6000 and that is with GLaDOS. I have noticed that if I overclock MPU higher then 1350 and RAM/BUS > 110% the score goes down to little more then 3000 and RAM score is about 300.

Lot of people are happy if they can overclock MPU but do not check the actual result. I don't get reboots or similar if I overclock MPU to 1500 but I get terible Antutu score, and GN is noticeable slower.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## smartdroid (Jan 28, 2012)

My latest score on franco is [email protected]

I will try another soon, but honestly since i'm with franco kernel i never felt the need for a change, i've tried lean kernel once, with 1.43 ghz or something like that but my phone didn't like it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## smartdroid (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok...so i had a go with trinity kernel, litle higher cpu speed and gpu oc to 512mhz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## !crazy (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, Yes, you simply have nice peace of hardware there...


----------



## !crazy (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for reporting the results back!


----------



## vaporbeast (Mar 26, 2012)

I am using Faux123 14m right now. I really like it and my battery life seems great. 
I did get a better benchmark with franco.kernel m1. I wonder if I get a smaller benchmark with Faux123 b/c it 
focuses more on battery life. Not sure though.


----------



## basian mile (Apr 9, 2012)

Iam on Liquidsmooth1.25 German with a little change by me and the PopcornKernel. On 1420Mhz i get that points:


----------



## basian mile (Apr 9, 2012)

Leandros said:


> AOKP is stock Kernel. Like any other ROM.
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


Luquidsmoith is not using Stockkernel. Its Leankernel there ;-)


----------



## randyrkelly (Aug 8, 2011)

You guys do know that some of these kernels have scripts that make Quadrant say its higher numbers but it actually isn't yelp truth

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mudferret (Nov 24, 2011)

randyrkelly said:


> You guys do know that some of these kernels have scripts that make Quadrant say its higher numbers but it actually isn't	yelp truth
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Often see IO bars a mile long in Quadrant as well; I doubt this does anything other that make a bigger number/graph.


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

I really enjoy glados. I have become pretty dependent on ezekeels touchwake mod as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## --GNex-- (Feb 29, 2012)

For me there just two kernel out there...Faux and GlaDos ! Actually Im running Faux 16b4 and I really like it on AOKP

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------

